# Picture Help



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi

I would love to put "my little man" Mikies picture up next to me (he's 5 months old) like everyone else has but I cannot figure out how. Can someone please help me!!! Mikie is really cute and I am sure you would like to see him.....Nancy:Cry:


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Go on the home page, and resize and save a picture you want to use.
Then you have to go into your profile and upload the saved resized pic you made.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Go to the User CP and look for signature and upload a picture.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Try www.tinypic.com


----------

